# Learning Aikido



## Kiron (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi guys, I'm learning Aikido now. I was inspired by Steven Seagal when I watched his videos on youtube when he was conducting an exhibition match with the Russians. It's been 6 months when I started learning. Aikido has no fancy movement, saves up your energy and most of all it is deadly. It can break your arms legs or even your neck in an instant.


----------



## lklawson (Aug 17, 2017)

Kiron said:


> Hi guys, I'm learning Aikido now. I was inspired by Steven Seagal when I watched his videos on youtube when he was conducting an exhibition match with the Russians.


He is something of a "controversial" figure.



> It's been 6 months when I started learning.


What style did you decide on?



> Aikido has no fancy movement, saves up your energy and most of all it is deadly. It can break your arms legs or even your neck in an instant.


OK.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 17, 2017)

Kiron said:


> Hi guys, I'm learning Aikido now. I was inspired by Steven Seagal when I watched his videos on youtube when he was conducting an exhibition match with the Russians. It's been 6 months when I started learning. Aikido has no fancy movement, saves up your energy and most of all it is deadly. It can break your arms legs or even your neck in an instant.


Well I'll give you one thing not many people can say they've been inspired by Steven seagul. The guy isn't exactly known for his honesty and legitimacy


----------



## Jenna (Aug 17, 2017)

Kiron said:


> Hi guys, I'm learning Aikido now. I was inspired by Steven Seagal when I watched his videos on youtube when he was conducting an exhibition match with the Russians. It's been 6 months when I started learning. Aikido has no fancy movement, saves up your energy and most of all it is deadly. It can break your arms legs or even your neck in an instant.


You can break some one arm leg and neck with a sledgehammer.. you do not need Aikido or any other martial art for that.. Would a sledgehammer not be less work and effort?  And cash expenditure?


----------



## kuniggety (Aug 17, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Well I'll give you one thing not many people can say they've been inspired by Steven seagul. The guy isn't exactly known for his honesty and legitimacy



He taught Anderson Silvia how to do a front kick.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 18, 2017)

kuniggety said:


> He taught Anderson Silvia how to do a front kick.


Yeah and I taught bruce lee Kung fu


----------



## Kiron (Aug 18, 2017)

kuniggety said:


> He taught Anderson Silvia how to do a front kick.



Really?! I didn't know that


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 18, 2017)

Kiron said:


> Really?! I didn't know that


Yeah he didn't he claims he did but everyone knows that's total bs


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Aug 18, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Yeah and I taught bruce lee Kung fu



*gasps* Ip Sifu is that really you? I didn't know they had internet access in heaven!


----------



## kuniggety (Aug 18, 2017)

Kiron said:


> Really?! I didn't know that



It was total sarcasm. There's a video on the internet of him saying he taught him some kick... one of the most BS things I've ever seen.


----------



## frank raud (Aug 18, 2017)

kuniggety said:


> He taught Anderson Silvia how to do a front kick.


Because if there is one place a black belt in Tae Kwon Do and Muay Thai competitor goes to improve their kicking ability, it is to an Aikido master.


----------



## kuniggety (Aug 18, 2017)

frank raud said:


> Because if there is one place a black belt in Tae Kwon Do and Muay Thai competitor goes to improve their kicking ability, it is to an Aikido master.



Logic checks out.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 18, 2017)

frank raud said:


> Because if there is one place a black belt in Tae Kwon Do and Muay Thai competitor goes to improve their kicking ability, it is to an Aikido master.


Damm that's where I've been going wrong


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 18, 2017)

Kiron said:


> Really?! I didn't know that


In some sessions where he was ostensibly training Silva (it did look like Silva was earnestly working on some concepts, and there may have been some new and/or useful variations discussed), Seagal did cover the front kick. Clearly, that wasn't Silva's first exposure to it (I'm not even sure what they would have covered).


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 18, 2017)

Kiron said:


> Hi guys, I'm learning Aikido now. I was inspired by Steven Seagal when I watched his videos on youtube when he was conducting an exhibition match with the Russians. It's been 6 months when I started learning. Aikido has no fancy movement, saves up your energy and most of all it is deadly. It can break your arms legs or even your neck in an instant.


I'm glad you're enjoying your training and finding value in it. You may want to step back the rhetoric a bit. Most styles do have some "unnecessary" movement that is part of the training (some styles of Aikido even train this in to account for different responses from the attacker). As for "fancy", that's a pretty vague term. Some of the techniques can get complex (again, designed to follow the movements of the attacker), and can seem fancy compared to other arts, especially when you are looking at the more deeply aiki (what I term "pure aiki") variations.


----------

